# Tundra/ Boss plow



## H20-32 (Feb 11, 2007)

Just install a Boss 7.5 superduty plow on our 08 Toyota Tundra. The truck handles it no problem, plow 680lbs push plates 70 to 100lbs adding Boss wings next week another 60 to 80lbs. Upgraded tires to GY silent armor pro grade 275/70/18E. 

Having trouble posting pics anybody? Happy Bird Day


----------



## smokejmpr (Jun 3, 2009)

pic please


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

smokejmpr;875785 said:


> pic please


^^^ x2 ^^^^^


----------



## H20-32 (Feb 11, 2007)

*Posting Pics*

Can someone please step up to the plate, adim. unable to post pics have them @ photobucket and in a file. Thank you in advance.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

email me the pic to [email protected] ill post it for you


----------



## H20-32 (Feb 11, 2007)

*pics*


----------



## snow patrol (Nov 30, 2001)

Looks nice and it seems to hold the weight well. Did you do anything to the suspension to hold up the extra weight of the plow? I have an 08' also that I just mounted an 8' Western Pro on. Ordered and waiting for the Timbrens to arrive to handle some of the extra weight, but thinking about giving it a 2" lift. This will by my second Toyota. My first is a 01' Tacoma with a 7' Western Pro and Timbrens on the front. I've run it with a plow since new and I cant speak highly enough about it. Really looking forward to pushing snow with the Tundra!

By the way, Keep us posted on how well the tires work out. Thanks!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice truck, hope it works well for you.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks great. Nice combo


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

let us know how it does plowing this year. I've been seeing more of them around these days.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Sweet :waving:


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice set up. Good luck with it this winter. I have been seing alot of Tundras around for the past couple of years and I'm now starting to se some with plows. The seem to handle 7.5' comercial duty plows pretty good.


----------



## H20-32 (Feb 11, 2007)

snow patrol;879223 said:


> Looks nice and it seems to hold the weight well. Did you do anything to the suspension to hold up the extra weight of the plow? I have an 08' also that I just mounted an 8' Western Pro on. Ordered and waiting for the Timbrens to arrive to handle some of the extra weight, but thinking about giving it a 2" lift. This will by my second Toyota. My first is a 01' Tacoma with a 7' Western Pro and Timbrens on the front. I've run it with a plow since new and I cant speak highly enough about it. Really looking forward to pushing snow with the Tundra!
> 
> By the way, Keep us posted on how well the tires work out. Thanks!


The front end has a REVTEK 2.5 lift, rear firestone airbags, not sure if timbrens would do anything.The truck does'nt have any ballast in these pics, will add a couple hundred lbs.Will keep you updated on tires.



















Ground clearance @ push plates with plow raised


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Cute truck...........


----------



## Black01Z (Dec 27, 2008)

You will love those tires. I know I do.


----------



## H20-32 (Feb 11, 2007)

Black01Z;879550 said:


> You will love those tires. I know I do.


Did you get any white stuff last night? what part of VT?


----------



## snow patrol (Nov 30, 2001)

H20-32;879527 said:


> The front end has a REVTEK 2.5 lift, rear firestone airbags, not sure if timbrens would do anything.The truck does'nt have any ballast in these pics, will add a couple hundred lbs.Will keep you updated on tires.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info and scaled pics! Was the ride affected at all by the 2.5" lift? Also notice the trailering side view mirrors, are those a factory option or an aftermarket item? Again thanks!


----------



## H20-32 (Feb 11, 2007)

snow patrol;879658 said:


> Thanks for the info and scaled pics! Was the ride affected at all by the 2.5" lift? Also notice the trailering side view mirrors, are those a factory option or an aftermarket item? Again thanks!


The ride is firmer, but if you are running c load range tires (stock) the plush ride is in the tires,you should upgrade the tires to E range now it feels like a truck should. Don't get me wrong it still really rides nice.The trailer tow mirrors are stock, much like ford SD, oh they are also heated.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i was liking those trucks till i seen the vid of the box shaking like a queer at a hotdawg eating contest, are you afraid of rust issues? i hear they are dropping tires due to rusty cables,

how has it been so far any problems?


----------



## H20-32 (Feb 11, 2007)

IPLOWSNO;880031 said:


> i was liking those trucks till i seen the vid of the box shaking like a queer at a hotdawg eating contest, are you afraid of rust issues? i hear they are dropping tires due to rusty cables,
> 
> how has it been so far any problems?


Have 'nt since the video, afraid of rust issues no, everything rusts up here along the coast, not sure about the tires dropping either. Iam a firm believer in preventive maintance and washing your equipment down.

No problems @ all 36k


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

this is what i seen, kinda scared me a little


----------



## Black01Z (Dec 27, 2008)

Im in the Champlain valley. We didnt get any snow but the mountains did. Hopefully soon though!!!


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

IPLOWSNO;880100 said:


> this is what i seen, kinda scared me a little


Tundra runs a frame with 3 different "sections" to it. Front 1/3 is two welded together c-channels to make a box, 2/3 is an enforced c-channel, and the 3/3 is just open c-channel. The Ford and the Chevy 1/2 tons are fully boxed with a hydroformed front 1/3, with enforced c-channel after the spare tire mount.

On topic,

H20,

Lookin good! I hope it serves you well payup


----------



## caddytruck89 (Oct 12, 2008)

Holy poop That thing looked like it was coming apart. I guess if any ****** drove there truck down the rail road tracks at 80mph bad stuff would happen to any truck. nice truck and plow combo. Would like to see more boss plows here in northeast ohio. I live in Meyer country. I've never even seen a boss in person. They look real nice though. Keep us posted.


----------



## snow patrol (Nov 30, 2001)

H20-32,

How about an update? I'm in the market for a new set of tires and I'm strongly considering the Silent Armor E and any input, now that you've had them for a while, would be great. Also, I noticed that you went with 275/70/18; any issues with tire rubbing etc? Thanks in advance!

Regards,
Snow Patrol


----------

